# Loaded mag duration



## Spike0911 (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a Tactical Pro II .45 ACP. This is my home defense gun and I was wondering if there is a limit to how long I should leave my magazines loaded. If there is a time limit, what is it and what is the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Quality firearms have quality mag springs, which are not worn out by being compressed and held. El cheapos, like a Jennings, et al, will go dead in a matter of months, because the springs are of poor quality. I'm assuming the gun you describe is a Kimber. It will probably still be good if you don't touch it for 30 years. Loading and unloading might eventually wear it out, because it is exercising the spring. If you are shooting it a lot, you should maybe change the spring after a few years.


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

What Bisley said.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Different experience (and opinion) here.
It depends on whether the magazine is double or single stack.
I've read articles by gunsmiths who said a single-stack 1911 magazine can be left loaded for many years without the spring taking a set. Not so with double-stack magazines.
I experienced this with two guns - both double stack mags.
I had an Uzi with 5 magazines that were stored loaded for around 10 years. Three mags were 32-rd, two were 25 rd. When I took it to the range, the last few rounds wouldn't always feed. This particular gun had never malfunctioned in 23,000 rounds. I spoke to a Rep at "Wolff Springs" who sent me replacement mag springs. When I compared them to my original springs, they were 4-5 inches longer. The original springs obviously had taken a set. At the range, the replacement springs functioned perfectly.

I had a Sig Sauer P226 that was kept loaded for several years. Same problem - the last few rounds sometimes wouldn't feed. Replacing the mag springs restored it to perfect functioning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There has been threads on this issue before. I have disagreed with many people here.

I have directly experienced issues with mag springs not working so well in guns left completely loaded for months at a time. And, I've previously given detailed info. *Not every brand, but some brands.*

Just in a quick summary - I have had both Beretta 92 mags and HK USP compact mags start to fail to lock the spring back when they are loaded to 100% capacity and left loaded for months. Are the springs made crappily compared to other brands? I don't know. Maybe.

On Beretta 92 mags, I replaced the mag springs with +10% springs. That is easy to do. I also did the same with the HK mags years ago.

I sold that HK eventually (and the mags), but then later got a new HK P2000 that uses the exact same mags.

Now, on all Beretta and HK mags I have - I do not load to capacity if ther gun stays loaded 100% of the time. The HK mag holds 13 rounds + 1 in the gun. I have 12 + 1 in the gun. NEVER had another issue after I started doing that. No more failures to lock back.

Years ago, this was a very common topic on the HK Pro forum. I saw that many regulars pulled the factory mag springs from HK mags and replaced them with +10% springs before their first range trip because of this very issue. So, once again - not just my observations.

My Beretta 92 mags - unless they are fully loaded for range use - I underload by 1 round when loaded for defense. So, the Beretta has 14 rounds in the mag (instead of 15) and 1 in the chamber. Once again - no more failure to lock the slide back EVER again after I started doing this.

Now, the gun always functioned 100% when it came to firing. But, it was annoying to always have those particular mags fail to lock the slide back - but other mags I did not keep loaded all the time worked fine in this regard.

Back in the 80s and 90s - this was an old trick. I guess mag springs were not made as well back then. Everyone I knew underloaded by 1 round back then. Now, I do it for just those 2 handgun brands. I don't worry about it for other brands, and I have no issues with other handgun magazines.

But, I have seen direct evidence that mag springs CAN wear out, depending on the brand, by leaving the mag fully loaded over time.

Also, FN PS90 mag springs develop a noticeable shortening over time with use.... Compared to an unused PS90 mag spring. The mags hold 50 rounds. In the magazine that I keep loaded 100% of the time for possible self defense, I only keep 40 rounds in it. I have owned PS90s since back around 2006. I have seen many others on the FN Forum do the same thing for that weapon as well. If I am going to the range - I'll load it up 100%. But left loaded for months, I will underload that mag too.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Ditto on USN52


----------

